# Found-Phone On Deso



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Found a phone in a case at Log Cabin #3 on Deso 7/8. There was also a 
t-shirt nearby but no idea if they are related. May very well be commercial client but thought I'd start here anyway. Let me know if you can describe it.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Called the BLM and she said the only call about a phone was way early in the season. This thing may be that old being in the case and all, just have no idea. I don't have the proper charger to see if it even turns on and there are no external numbers to call the provider and see if they know who's it might be. Suggestions??

I'd like to return in case they were using the phone as a camera for the trip and all items out there wouldn't have been backed up via "cloud".


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

melted_ice said:


> Called the BLM and she said the only call about a phone was way early in the season. This thing may be that old being in the case and all, just have no idea. I don't have the proper charger to see if it even turns on and there are no external numbers to call the provider and see if they know who's it might be. Suggestions??
> 
> I'd like to return in case they were using the phone as a camera for the trip and all items out there wouldn't have been backed up via "cloud".


Stop by the service providers shop and charge it? I assume they have the model's equipment on hand for standard trouble shooting. Shouldn't take but a few minutes to charge up enough to boot up and get pertinent info as most smart phones have a systems page with phone identification numbers in it. 

Is it a model with a SIM card? If so they might be able to track it with that. 

Good on ya for working to track down the owner. Best of luck.

Phillip


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

If it's a smartphone, it's either going to be micro-usb or one of 2 types of apple charges. 3 options total. Track down a friend who has an android based phone or an iPhone, basically, and they should be able to help you. If it's older than a smartphone... Good luck. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

